# [SOLVED] 2.6.19 and burning...

## Belliash

Hi

I have just migrated to 2.6.19 kernel and i have troubles with k3b and k9copy...

They don't detect my Toshiba DVD and Plextor DVD burner.

I can mount discs and read, but k9copy doesn't recognise my drives...

I also cannot write...

cdrecord doesn't detect my drives too, but when i modprobe sg and sr-mod then cdrecord detects my drives:

```
PECET Settings # cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a20 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.34

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'ATA     ' 'ST380817AS      ' '9.01' Disk

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

scsibus2:

        2,0,0   200) 'ATA     ' 'SAMSUNG SP0411N ' 'TW10' Disk

        2,1,0   201) *

        2,2,0   202) *

        2,3,0   203) *

        2,4,0   204) *

        2,5,0   205) *

        2,6,0   206) *

        2,7,0   207) *

scsibus3:

        3,0,0   300) 'TOSHIBA ' 'ODD-DVD SD-M1802' 'J031' Removable CD-ROM

        3,1,0   301) 'PLEXTOR ' 'DVDR   PX-755A  ' '1.00' Removable CD-ROM

        3,2,0   302) *

        3,3,0   303) *

        3,4,0   304) *

        3,5,0   305) *

        3,6,0   306) *

        3,7,0   307) *
```

Even that k3b and k9copy doesn't recognise my devices.

Why?

----------

## no_hope

I had a similar issues when I moved to 2.6.19. I think the following fixed the problem:

```
  │ Symbol: CDROM_PKTCDVD [=y]  

  │ Prompt: Packet writing on CD/DVD media  

  │   Defined at drivers/block/Kconfig:428       

  │   Depends on: BLOCK && !UML                  

  │   Location:                                               

  │     -> Device Drivers                                

  │       -> Block devices                                
```

----------

## Belliash

hmmm....

I have it compiled as module and modprobe doesn't help...

It's my config: http://free.of.pl/m/macrosoft/.config

Could you take a look?

----------

## Headrush

You may have to re-run k3bsetup. 

With the changes in the the kernel regarding libata, you might have to update the device locations as the previously saved config is no longer valid.

----------

## Belliash

There's no devices in k3bsetup and i can't add them, becouse it shows me 'Could not find an additional device' everytime...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Previously i was using libata too. DVD was and still is /dev/sr1

I don't understand why it doesn't recognize my devices  :Sad: 

k9copy has the same.

Please, help!

----------

## Jjeje007

Hi,

I get the same problem when compiling/updating the kernel

To get ride of this reemerge cdrtools and cdrdao   :Rolling Eyes:  and "normally" (because this is not really normal) k3b will found your device   :Very Happy: 

Jjeje007

----------

## Belliash

It won't help!

I have installed new OS, 64-bit.

cdrecord recognise my devices.

k3b ad k9copy, still not...

I don't know why?

New config: http://free.of.pl/m/macrosoft/.config

----------

## gimpel

uhm.. 

 *Quote:*   

>  Kernel & Hardware
> 
> Kernel not recognizing your hardware? Problems with power management or PCMCIA? What hardware is compatible with Gentoo? See here. (Only for kernels supported by Gentoo.)

 

well..

looking at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-522365.html you guys both use that patchset. 

And looking at it's patch list, you can be happy that it even booted at all  :Razz: 

Fix it yourself, or use a less bleeding edge kernel.. I bet the "error" is somewhere in grekh-all or -git.

----------

## Belliash

OK, It is solved now!

----------

